# Coming Back to N Scale



## Tbird (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey Folks. I am a new guy here as I am just getting back to Model Rails. I lost my N and 027 setups to Hurricane Katrina back in '05 and now being retired in a safer part of Louisiana I am returning to modeling but only in N scale.

I will be lurking and poking about in here gleaning info. I have been into micro controllers and electronics for most of my later life, and plan on adapting some Arduino and PICs to my model train setup. I am initially starting with a 4'X8' setup. 

Good Railing! 

T Bird


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome back! There are some good Youtube videos of people using Arduino and Pi based control systems to automate layouts. I'm not sure the software they use, but it ties into DCC controls if I recall correctly. One of the more interesting ones is a passenger train loop with switching to the terminal. The train does a few runs on the outer loop, then the Arduino switches to the terminal loop and stops the train, then sends it back out after a delay. Neat stuff and wish I had a clue how to do it.


----------

